# Como Adquirir datos desde el puerto usb a Labview



## dl (May 4, 2008)

hola

acabo de registrame y de pronto me podrian ayudar,

necesito saber cuando conecto el mouse al puerto usb poder manipular los datos recibidos del mouse en labview, para asi manipular el movimiento del mouse en una visulizacion en labview.

gracias, espero pronta respuesta.

att DL


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ago 14, 2008)

Hola yo estoy interesado en el mismo tema, recién estoy empezando con labview, será que alguien me podrá orientar un poco por favor, desde ya gracias y saludos


----------



## jejavi (Sep 8, 2008)

les comento que necesitan una tarjeta de adquisicion de datos DAQ, que pueden comprar junto a labview, como esta


----------



## jokelnice (Nov 19, 2008)

no he experimentado con el puerto usb en labview , pero si con el serie y el paralelo , y no es necesario tener las targetas de adquicion si controlas un puerto ya tienes todo


----------



## jonatanp (Feb 16, 2010)

Hola una pregunta tengo dudas acerca del uso del visa usb podrian poner un ejemplo de configuracion o preparacion del puerto un segundo ejemplo con lo anterio mas la lectura de datos digamos con un mouse


----------



## pjosuec (Abr 9, 2010)

Mira es posible adquirir datos en labview desde algunos dispositivos USB que de HID osea de interfaz humano maquina como por ejemplo los controles para juegos. Pero creo que estan mas interesados en adquirir datos de sensores o algo asi.

Para adquirir senales mediante usb los que necesitas es un PIC de la familia de los 18F o al menos es los que yo he manejado, bueno pues en este pic tienes que programar el codigo que te permite enviar cualquier senal al computador, para programarlo existe un software de mecanique que te genera el codigo para la comunicacion y tu puedes modificarlo en el microcode para enviar los datos que necesites, si estan familiarizados con los pic no es dificil.
Ahora en Labview, para que labview reconozca un dispositivo HID mediante usb necesita utilizar un software llamado NI-VISA que genera el driver para el dispositivo USB (puede ser un PIC o cualquier dispositivo HID USB).

Con este driver podemos hacer que el dispositivo sea reconocido en otro software de la national llamado Measurement & Automation y le ponemos un nombre con el cual el programa en labiew lo reconocera

Bueno espero que les sirva de algo, pero si necesitan mas detalles diganme para ver si este tema se extiende


----------

